# Greatest French Concertos for each instrument?



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

What would you guys consider to be the best concertos for each instrument written by French composer?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For now I'll stick to the three most common instruments:

Piano: Ravel (both ex aequo)
Violin: Dutilleux
Cello: Dutilleux

Honourable mention for all three: Saint-Saëns.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ No argument there (although I would forget any honourable mentions).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Flute: Ibert
Bassoon: Jolivet
Harp: Milhaud
Ondes martenot: Jolivet


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Below is a subset from my music collection ... and a mere fraction of concertante output via French composers.
One Cybelia disc in particular encapsulates the core of this thread.











Concerto pour basson (1957) by Marcel Landowski
"Epiphanie" for Cello & Orchestra (1923) by Andre Caplet
Rhapsody for Clarinet & Orchestra (1910) by Claude Debussy 
"Garden Concerto" for Harmonica & Orchestra (1970) by Henri Sauguet 
Conte Fantastique for harp & string orchestra (1919) by Andre Caplet
Concerto for Harp & Chamber Orchestra (1952) by Andre Jolivet 
"Chiffres de clavecin" for Harpsicord & Chamber Orchestra (1968) by Maurice Ohana
Poème for horn and orchestra (1927) by Charles Koechlin
Concerto pour ondes Martenot (1954) by Marcel Landowski 
"Church Sonata" for Organ & Chamber Orchestra (1985) by Henri Sauguet
Concerto for barrel organ/Hammond organ & Orchestra (1988) by Marius Constant
Ballade for piano & orchestra (1919) by Charles Koechlin
Symphonie concertante for piano and orchestra (1931) by Florent Schmitt
Piano Concerto (1981) by Maurice Ohana
Légende, poème symphonique for alto saxophone and orchestra (1903 orch. 1904) by Andre Caplet
Concerto n.2 for trumpet and ensemble (1954) by Andre Jolivet
Concerto for Viola & string orchestra (1988) by Aubert Lemeland
Concerto for Violin & Orchestra (1972) by Andre Jolivet
"103 Regards dans l'eau" for Violin & Orchestra (1981) by Marius Constant
"Le Legendaire" for Violin, Chorus & Orchestra (1984) by Laurent Petitgirard
"l'Arbre des Songes" for Violin & Orchestra (1985) by Henri Dutilleux

Don't let Ravel or Messiaen eclipse a plethora of other French composers eligible for this topic, such as d'Indy, Verne, Ropartz, Cras, Rivier, Francais, Daniel-Lesur, etc.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm partial to Ravel's G Major PC and Saint-Saens PC2 as well as his Cello Concerto. Beyond that I regret I'm not up on French concerti.


----------

